# Diablo III



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 28, 2008)

http://www.blizzard.com/us/splash.html;jsessionid=559C07AA919DC9A74D5C77D3DF87C706.app11_02

Probably one of the most anticipated game announcements ever. Any Diablo fans/gamers here? What do you think of the gameplay footage so far?


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 28, 2008)

wow... starcraft II and diablo III! Now I'm just waiting for Warcraft IV


----------



## Crzyazn (Jun 28, 2008)

aahhhh the hours I've wasted finding unique items....


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 28, 2008)

Just watch this come out before SC2. -.-


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 28, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Just watch this come out before SC2. -.-



I wouldn't be surprised if it did. Then again, I wouldn't be to surprised if it didn't either.

They'll both probably be released in 2017.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 28, 2008)

I bet Warcraft IV will come out in 2010 without any prerelease notifications


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 28, 2008)

the gameplay looks amazing... i can't wait for DIII to come out..


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 28, 2008)

It sure looks awesome, but I'm curious about the loot system. My brother said something about items dropping only on the screen of the person supposed to pick it up...


----------



## Uberdad (Jun 28, 2008)

As an avid Diablo II Lod fan, I cannot WAIT for this to come out. The gameplay and graphics look amazing. Only complaint, just 5 classes to choose from. I guess the witch-doctor replaces the necromncer, and maybe the druid and assassin will get axed?


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 28, 2008)

Perhaps they want to expand it later, so everyone will have to buy the expansion pack


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 29, 2008)

where do you think my nick came from?  of course I'm a fan. I used to play Diablo2 LOD 8 hours a day for a month or so, then it died down a little to about 4 hours for another 3 months. That was fun

anyway D3 looks amazing. Its pretty much more of the same thing, but flashier looks. I like that. No need fixing what aint broken


----------



## hait2 (Jun 29, 2008)

Uberdad said:


> As an avid Diablo II Lod fan, I cannot WAIT for this to come out. The gameplay and graphics look amazing. Only complaint, just 5 classes to choose from. I guess the witch-doctor replaces the necromncer, and maybe the druid and assassin will get axed?



gee i wonder how many classes d2 had at release
avid fan indeed.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 29, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I bet Warcraft IV will come out in 2010 without any prerelease notifications



You lose.


----------



## smskill12 (Jun 29, 2008)

will be thebest rpg man


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 29, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> where do you think my nick came from?  of course I'm a fan. I used to play Diablo2 LOD 8 hours a day for a month or so, then it died down a little to about 4 hours for another 3 months. That was fun
> 
> anyway D3 looks amazing. Its pretty much more of the same thing, but flashier looks. I like that. No need fixing what aint broken


I always wondered how you got your username...


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 29, 2008)

cpt.Justice said:


> It sure looks awesome, but I'm curious about the loot system. My brother said something about items dropping only on the screen of the person supposed to pick it up...



You didn't like the 'click-fest' of D2 to grab dropped loot lol?


----------



## genwin (Jun 29, 2008)

i never got to play diablo and i doubt i can get a copy of the game here.. so are there non-torrent sites that allow you to download Diablo 2 as a full release??


----------



## Guoguodi (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmm. I'm not a big fan of the direction the art is taking, judging from the gameplay video. It seems too reminiscent of the whole WC3 / WoW style, not of the Diablo we all know and love 

Browsing the official forums (on BNet) and there are a _lot_ of threads complaining about the "cartoony" look of D3. Apparently, the head art designer is the same guy who does art for WoW. What's more, Blizzard initially started off with an art style much more dark and gothic, similar to the previous Diablo's, but later revised that toward the WoW/WC3 style.

Personally, I'm yearning for more of that ambient, darkness/gothic atmosphere that made Diablo so friggin' awesome, and at the same time set it apart from all the countless clones that followed in subsequent years, that failed to capture that unique _feeling_.

http://www.diablofans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9283



badmephisto said:


> where do you think my nick came from?  of course I'm a fan. I used to play Diablo2 LOD 8 hours a day for a month or so, then it died down a little to about 4 hours for another 3 months. That was fun
> 
> anyway D3 looks amazing. Its pretty much more of the same thing, but flashier looks. I like that. No need fixing what aint broken



Nice! Always wondered if your nickname was a reference to Diablo


----------



## Guoguodi (Jun 29, 2008)

Actually, I think this post sums it up pretty well:

(from: http://www.diablofans.com/forums/showpost.php?p=246602&postcount=17)
_
( First post btw, but I'm a hardcore Diablo fan )
You make a good point Ultra. A really good point. Diablo2 had amazing graphics, both dark and realistic. I would go so far as to say some of the best graphics ever made for any game. First of all, since most of you wanted 3D, there is just no way you could make as realistic looking of graphics in 3D and have the game run remotely well. Diablo2 was also technically developed by a different studio, who thought independently from the central Blizzard art philosophy. Notice how similar Diablo, StarCraft, and WarCraft all are beginning to look. It's the new "Blizzard" style. Think of Blizzard more like Pixar now, they are a closed-off community, no longer two independent studios ( North and South ). Blizzard is more commercial, they are more generic, trying to be less offensive, and going with something "safe" that is proven to work for a broad audience which guarantess more sales. I'm as sad as you, but think of it as an inevitable change. First of all because the original studio is no longer intact. Secondly because Blizzard is becoming larger and more commercial. It's what happens to all games once the company expands and becomes more corporate. The grittiness disappears. Think of the original C&C (Westwood) as opposed now to the modern C&C (EA). I applaud your efforts, but I doubt they'll do anything to change the style.

To get into the specifics, the backgrounds, as always, look incredibly detailed and overall look really good. But yes, there is too much saturation, not enough darks. Overall, however, the backgrounds look really really good. My main problem is the characters, which you can't do much about and here's why: You can't shadow dynamic characters well in 3D, leaving the character fully lit. This is horrible for a Diablo game. A fully lit character ( enemy or hero ) isn't gothic, it's cartoony. Combine this with low poly counts on the characters, and you get a really cartoony style. Sure, you could change the hue/saturation/contrast to make the backgrounds look more gothic, but the characters are still going to look cartoony. I would guess that this style is also just the result of the limitations of 3D graphics.

The solution to the cartoony character problem would be: Dynamic Ambient Occlusion like in Crysis and higher poly models. This would add tons more lag, and this is against Blizzard's policy of making games that run really well._


----------



## Uberdad (Jun 29, 2008)

hait2 said:


> Uberdad said:
> 
> 
> > As an avid Diablo II Lod fan, I cannot WAIT for this to come out. The gameplay and graphics look amazing. Only complaint, just 5 classes to choose from. I guess the witch-doctor replaces the necromncer, and maybe the druid and assassin will get axed?
> ...


D2 on release had 5 classes, then the Lord of Destruction expansion added another 2 ( druid and assassin ), as well as an extra act, loot, synergy skills, runewords and other things. It was this expansion that turned a great game into a really great game.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 29, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> where do you think my nick came from?  of course I'm a fan. I used to play Diablo2 LOD 8 hours a day for a month or so, then it died down a little to about 4 hours for another 3 months. That was fun
> 
> anyway D3 looks amazing. Its pretty much more of the same thing, but flashier looks. I like that. No need fixing what aint broken



Ha! I was wondering about that name too.

I played Diablo2 when I was in 3rd grade. It was a nice game. But it got too childish and boring for me after a few months. I like to use that one character that can summon skeletons. 
The bosses, especially Mephisto was way too easy. The skeletons killed him without me even realizing he was there.


----------



## bundat (Jun 29, 2008)

You should've played it when it got to patch 1.10
It got so ridiculuosly hard, that if you didn't use synergies (or even know about them), you probably won't even get past Act 1 Hell.

But then, because of that, everyone was just the same cookie cutter build in the end.
Fancy builds like tri-element sorcs were just not feasible anymore. =/

Anyway, D3 looks sweet. =)
Looks like they left out 2 classes again to sell them in an expansion pack.
Sneaky bastards. =)


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 29, 2008)

bundat said:


> You should've played it when it got to patch 1.10
> It got so ridiculuosly hard, that if you didn't use synergies (or even know about them), you probably won't even get past Act 1 Hell.
> 
> But then, because of that, everyone was just the same cookie cutter build in the end.
> ...



yea thats one of the reasons i left actually  That and Baal runs get old after a while... TELEPORT TELEPORT TELEPORT TP!!! ad infinitum

Ok how i got my name actually goes back about 8 years. I was making my hotmail account, and Mephisto was taken. So I tried a few variations and nothing worked, so eventually I got thinking what kind of attributes does Mephisto have? Since back then I knew about 5 words in English, and 'bad' was one of them, I just pre-pended bad to Mephisto because obviously he is the brother of Diablo, he must be pretty bad  And i just stuck with it ever since...


----------

